# Necromancer's Legacy - Bigger, Better, Darker...



## HellHound (Apr 27, 2005)

Necromancer’s Legacy – Bigger, Better & Darker.

The Compleat Librum ov Gar’Udok’s Necromantic Artes is the necromantic masterpiece of M. Jason Parent, co-owner of E.N. Publishing. Originally released in PDF in February of 2002, this dark tome was nominated for one ENnie (best rules supplement – up against an illustrious collection of others including Bastion Press’ Alchemy & Herbalism, FFG’s DragonStar core book, WotC’s Manual of the Planes, and Green Ronin’s Shaman’s Handbook), and received honourable mention for another. This masterpiece of evil was expanded upon and released in print as Necromancer’s Legacy later that year by Mystic Eye Games in partnership with Ambient Inc.

But the legacy of the dark necromancer has not truly been uncovered yet. Even now, the core material of the Necromancer’s Legacy is being revised and updated to the current edition rules, and new secrets are being unearthed and added. Whispers of fell arcanists casting magics using the entrails of fallen foes now circulate around the campfires. Tales are told of giant forges brought back from the island nations and used to forge the very souls of enemies and innocents into horrific magical devices. And even now, the blood of the undead seems to flow within the veins of northlanders, with many exhibiting strange affinities and links to fell beasts such as ghouls and vampires.

The first expansion to the material in the Necromancer’s Legacy is now available at RPGnow – The Dark Art of Visceromancy tells of the magical secrets of vile Kuresh, one of Gar’Udok’s trusted necromancers & priests. Other products are coming during 2005, with a full selection of necromantic paragon classes and bloodlines as the next product on the block, followed by an exploration of the crafts of the soul forges – huge smithies of ancient manufacture that are used to beat living souls into magical items, along with the recipes of many of the fell products of this process.


----------

